# late ovulation & egg quality



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi ladies


I'm on CD 42 today and think I may have just ovulated! Last month it was CD47 according to temps. I have mid PCOS but think my cycles are messed up due to IVF earlier this year. My question is does anyone know what happens to the quality of the egg if it's ovulated so late? Is there still a chance of conception? I just assume if it happens that late it must deteriorate in some way...
Any positive stories about conception with late ov would be great!


xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I've read in one of my fertility books (I think a Zita West one?) that the egg qulaity does deteriorate with late ovulation.  I have had the same problems too so I know how frustrating it is!   BUT I have a friend who has very long cycles too and she got pregnant naturally and now has a gorgeous 2 year old so I guess you just never know! I hope you get a BFP soon x  
Have you ever tried Agnus Castus? I've taken it a few times and it did make my cycles shorter on most of them.  If you do take it you mustn't take it after ovulation because it can be harmful to an embryo x
Good luck!


----------

